# For B-17 Engineer



## Njaco (Dec 27, 2009)

Playing with some new sigs for Harrison. Not quite there - maybe H you can help me with what lettering, phrase, whatever.....


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 27, 2009)

Just about to walk out the door to Atlantic City, but like always my dad forgot something so I just saw this. 

Those are so cool !!!


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm just curious  

What about this picture?


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 27, 2009)

NJACO's were all better than this one


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 27, 2009)

Ok........? I'm using an iPod touch so I can't use them now


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 28, 2009)

Those are AWESOME Chris!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 28, 2009)

The one below has a Twelve O'Clock High (1949) feel to it to me.

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/at...6817d1261932210-b-17-engineer-engineer005.jpg


Wheels


----------



## Colin1 (Dec 28, 2009)

I like the top one
the view out along the wing; that's B-17 Engineer territory. The nose-cone's nice but that's B-17 Bombardier territory.


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 28, 2009)

Yeah will use one when not on an ipod typing.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 28, 2009)

Colin1 said:


> I like the top one
> the view out along the wing; that's B-17 Engineer territory. The nose-cone's nice but that's B-17 Bombardier territory.



Never thought of that! Cool!

Harrison, I was thinking of putting a quote by Washington on it fur ya. Lots of space fur stuff.


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 28, 2009)

Your doing me the favor! Do whatever ya like!!  I'm in Atlantic city but will return to my of 2 mrw . Thanks so much!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 28, 2009)

I really like the 3rd one, kinda gives her a majestic look.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 29, 2009)

Love the night one!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 29, 2009)

Harrison, don't know how that siggy came out so large but I re-did it and added a quote by ol' George!


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks so much! I love it


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 29, 2009)

Nice Chris!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 30, 2009)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 30, 2009)

Good one!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 30, 2009)

Superb Chris!


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 8, 2010)

Quick 1


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 8, 2010)

Good work. Best to try and crop the image a bit to try and maintain the ratio so the pictures in the image don't look weird like they do in that one.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks Hugh I'll try that


----------



## Njaco (Aug 8, 2010)

Harrison try this....

Lets say the pic you want to use is 500 width x 900 length

and the siggy size is 200 w x 600 l

I first make a 'New' page set to the siggy size. Then I copy and paste the pic onto the siggy. Now the ends will be cropped but the whole pic is there. Go to 'Layer' and choose "Layer size' towards the bottom. A window will pop up that you can change the size but....make sure the link is locked on the side of the width/length windows.

Now if the pic ends up larger you can move it around until you got what you want, then under 'Image" choose "Crop to Selection" and it fits.

if smaller, you can play with fill colors or clipping small pieces of the original pic and layering them to stretch.

If you look at my sig, the cliffs of Dover are actually the same - I just cut and paste several sections and stretched it across.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks Chris maybe I'll try this tomorrow or 3 in the morning since I've been having these dam headaches the past 3 days and I can't sleep... No I'm not mocking you this is true!


----------



## Njaco (Aug 9, 2010)

I sympathize


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm look for a 487th Squadron emblem without the white border this is sorta my idea...


----------



## Njaco (Jul 24, 2011)

are you using GIMP?

Its easy to remove the white.

Bring up the pic in GIMP. Use the "Selection Tool" (kinda looks like an eyedropper on the first row in the palette to the left.) Just use the tool to touch the white area. You will notice that the whole white area is now highlighted. Just hit delete and the white is gone. Just save and you'll be good.

Are there two emblems?


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 24, 2011)

The second one is the only one I know of, Thanks Chris if I find time before I leave for 2 weeks I'll try it again!


----------

